# GummyNex w/Imo vs. AOKP w/Franco



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

All opinions, input, and advice are welcome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Different phones, different results. Personally AOKP with IMO's kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

Personally, AOKP with Franco. Different strokes for different folks.

Somehow, and it seems physically impossible, I know - I'm getting 5-7%/hr battery drain with 4G left on with Franco's kernel. With IMO and JDK and the same setup/use I was getting 8-12%/hr drain.

Also, I love Franco's color tweak ability. I have tweaked mine and now it looks gorgeous and how I wish it looked when I bought it.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I prefer GummyNex with Franco's kernel


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Personally, I'm running AOKP with Franco but I am waiting patiently for a fully working MIUI! ^__^


----------



## evansdj82 (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm running GummyNex with Franco's kernel with hotplug enabled. I just haven't had the luck with IMO's kernel on the GNex that I did on the Thunderbolt. With IMO's kernel, I get 13-15% drain per hour. With Franco's kernel I get about 7-8% drain per hour. I don't know how people are getting 1% drain per hour because it just seems like an impossibility to me...

Also, my GNex seems to run the smoothest with GummyNex and Franco's kernel paired together.


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Im running AOKP with Imo. Battery life has not been so hot. Thinking of giving Franco's a shot. Where can I get Franco's kernel? Thanks!


----------



## relkma (Jun 13, 2011)

honestly have tried them all and IMHO aokp w/ Franco's kernel can't be touched! Lovin it!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Trooper said:


> Im running AOKP with Imo. Battery life has not been so hot. Thinking of giving Franco's a shot. Where can I get Franco's kernel? Thanks!


His kernels are in the Nexus GSM forum.


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

relkma said:


> honestly have tried them all and IMHO aokp w/ Franco's kernel can't be touched! Lovin it!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Do you have a link to his kernel? Thanks!


----------



## evansdj82 (Aug 13, 2011)

Trooper said:


> Im running AOKP with Imo. Battery life has not been so hot. Thinking of giving Franco's a shot. Where can I get Franco's kernel? Thanks!


you can purchase franco's app in the market place and it can download the current kernel for you. you can also just download the kernel from his xda thread.


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> His kernels are in the Nexus GSM forum.


Thanks. Are they ok to run on the VZW CDMA/LTE version?


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

I flashed AOKP with Franco's last night, and I lost a mere 2% battery after a 9-hour sleep...as opposed to 8-9% with Stock. I love what I hear about GummyNex, but so far AOKP + Franco seems incredibly stable and smooth. I'm wondering how great battery life would be if I used JuiceDefender as well. If I can get 12 hours with moderate usage, I'll be one happy camper.


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

Trooper said:


> Thanks. Are they ok to run on the VZW CDMA/LTE version?


Yes they are. I'm currently using Franco's on my VzW CDMA/LTE. Flawless.


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

Trooper said:


> Do you have a link to his kernel? Thanks!


Here you go -- http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10647-kernelgpl12-jan-12-francokernel-403-oc-tun-initd-colorcontrol/


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I just had one of those moments where I was thinking "WTF does AOKP stand for". Then I figured it out cuz I'm not a complete r-tard.









I've been running Gummy with Imo's 1.6.x kernel & have been able to unplug at 7am (100%) and not have to plug back in until about 930 at night (<10%) with average use. The last few kernels put a huge dent in my battery life but I'm trying the latest AOKP (now that i know what it stands for) ROM. I see a lot of good things coming from this adventure.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Gummynex and IMO mesh with my tastes pretty well until our release is done









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CDuke619 (Dec 22, 2011)

AOKP 17 with Franco#12 has been nothing short of spectacular for me. I highly suggest it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Lyxdeslic said:


> Here you go -- http://rootzwiki.com...d-colorcontrol/


Thanks bro!!! So just flash in recovery and wipe dalvik cache to install? Looks like build #12 is the latest right?

Thanks man!

P.S. I can just flash this right coming from imo's kernel?


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

Trooper said:


> Thanks bro!!! So just flash in recovery and wipe dalvik cache to install? Looks like build #12 is the latest right?
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> P.S. I can just flash this right coming from imo's kernel?


You're very welcome. You don't need to wipe dalvik cache according to most Devs, but I personally do. Also, if you're going to wipe Dalvik Cache, then do so prior to flashing your new kernel. And yes, #12 is the latest build for Franco's.


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

Milestone 2 with Faux's kernel has given me the best battery life out of all that I have flashed so far..


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

I appreciate everyone's responses, by the way. I'm going to continue using AOKP Toro Milestone 2 + Franco.kernel for about a week, then I'm going to try out GummyNex with a combination of Imo's kernel and Franco.

Another quick question: is there a better/more detailed way to examine your battery statistics? Can't seem to find anything in the market that fits that description. Nothing horrendously technical, just something that may allow me to zoom in onto specific parts of the drainage map in order to see specifics as to what used the most battery at a specific/given point in time.

Edit: I'll probably try out Faux's and Imo's kernels with AOKP Toro Milestone 2 prior to switching to GummyNex. So many possibilities, how exciting. Flashing something as awesome as the G.Nex is probably the coolest hobby to have as a student. Feel like taking a break from studying? Flash a new Rom


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Lyxdeslic said:


> You're very welcome. You don't need to wipe dalvik cache according to most Devs, but I personally do. Also, if you're going to wipe Dalvik Cache, then do so prior to flashing your new kernel. And yes, #12 is the latest build for Franco's.


Thanks man. I hear you on wiping dalvik cache but its force of habit for me. I did do just that and am now running his #12 kernel on AOKP. Hope that battery life settles down over the next few days. Loving this phone and ROM.

Do want to try p3droid's though as I've heard great things and the pull down toggles are flat out sick!

Cheers!


----------



## 360razir (Dec 1, 2011)

I know this is not exactly specific to the OP title, but I am on AOKP 17 with latest JDK nightly. Tried them all, but JDK just seems to work great with my phone. Seeing great battery life with his latest and super responsive.

NOTE: GLaDOS is very nice too, just couldn't find a combo that worked with my phone. Incredible battery life, though (ran 120/120).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tryceo (Jan 3, 2012)

Does anyone know how to undervolt in Franco's kernel?


----------



## ugapug (Sep 30, 2011)

My main issue with imo's kernel has been EVERY time I use it, something in the way it interacts with my phone means spam numbers that aren't supposed to ring and go straight to voicemail ring. Good battery life, good performance, but that's a deal breaker for me. I switch back to Franco's kernel and it stops.


----------



## b33zu (Oct 12, 2011)

No issue with imo's kernel on gummy. Runs perfectly. Make sure you guys update to the last est version. 1.6.6


----------

